# Looking to hire a flexible Dev for simple jobs with good pay



## dasean (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi there folks,

I work for a digital signage company and were are trying to start using some new android devices/sticks (like the UG802). When we get new devices we just want someone that can replace the boot logo slash pages for use and remove any bloatware if necessary. Maybe a little consultation on anything else to do with the ROM, most likely we wont need anything else though. We need flexibility as in hopefully each work order can be accomplished within a week of requesting. Good pay, $80 - $100 per hour. I have done this once with our, now gone, employee and would just rather hire it out.

Secondly though, is there an easy tool for Windows that can replace the splash screens and works for many devices' ROMs? Last time I did this I had to use linux and it took us a while to figure out. And I no longer have linux installed anywhere, nor any drivers saved.

Thank you
Sean


----------

